# Ih 986



## circlejacres (Sep 13, 2010)

Any suggestions as to why the hydro presure light comes on and stays on when I shut the tractor off. The light is designed to come on when you press down on the clutch pedal then go off when you let off. Also, the sloenoid below the fuses is very hot all the time. All wires on this are tight.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

With the key off, check to see that power to the solenoid is hot on 1 side only. If it's not, the solenoid is bad. Replace it. 

Until this is fixed, pull both (-) battery cable connections if you are going to not work on it right away. An electrical fire may start if you don't do this.

Click the website link in my "signature" to find a FREE copy of the 86 series wiring diagrams we have posted online. Those may help you find the cause of the problem.


----------



## circlejacres (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks I will check this tonight and let you know!!


----------



## circlejacres (Sep 13, 2010)

Replaced the cab solenoid and this seemed to fix the problem.

Thanks Bermuda Ken

Richard


----------



## indigo69 (Jul 9, 2012)

warning lights fuse blows ? fLASHER AND TURN SIGNAL FUSE.


----------

